# RCS + African Dwarf Frog



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

I know a few ppl here keep african dwarf frogs w/ their RCS. I plan on doing the same but I'd prefer to avoid having to buy frozen bloodworms for the ADFs, and the most popular suggested pellet food for ADFs is HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites. I almost bought a can of the stuff the other day, but then noticed that the product contains copper (it was either copper proteinate or copper sulfate, can't remember exactly).

Does anyone have any experience keeping ADFs w/ RCS solely on dried/pelleted food? I currently feed my ember tetras crushed-up Hikari micro wafers, and was thinking of feeding these whole to my ADF(s) since they don't contain copper, but I've never heard of anyone feeding these to their ADFs. Any help/insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

ADF's do better with soft foods. They have small mouths so the portions need to be smaller. They will eat mostly any foods though. There is a gell food called ReptoTreat by Tetrafauna that I use to feed my ADF. Also check out Hikari brand foods they contain no copper & OSI shrimp pellets have no copper.


----------

